# Wine soap success!!!



## serfmunke (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, so I followed some pointers from you soapers and it resulted in a success, so I thank you.

The main piece of advice that made the soap work was to mix enough water to dissolve the lye, then add the wine to the lye once it had cooled to top off the water portion. I soaped at 38% instead of my usual 33%. That worked! I made a scented batch and swirled it with the unscented wine batch. Here she is, scented with blood orange, cedarwood, and patchouli, I wish I used more BO, but oh well, it is nice just the same.

The pics are taken with my camera that sucks at indoor pics but you get the idea






By serfmunke at 2012-04-27





By serfmunke at 2012-04-27





By serfmunke at 2012-04-27


----------



## judymoody (Apr 27, 2012)

I like it!!!!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 27, 2012)

I love it  It looks all earthy and gorgeous.


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 27, 2012)

I am pretty pumped! I totally expected some sort of failure, I have been good at those as of late :wink: So this is a welcome batch of soap to say the least


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 27, 2012)

so happy for you!!  I love the color!!  What kind of wine did you use and what was your process?  I want to try that one next!


----------



## moosie (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks and sounds amazing !!!  Great job


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2012)

Those look fantastic! I love the swirls. You'll have to let us know what you think of the lather.


----------



## serfmunke (May 8, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> so happy for you!!  I love the color!!  What kind of wine did you use and what was your process?  I want to try that one next!



My husband makes wine. We bottled a bunch and sadly the wine turned yucky so I am going to be making a lot of wine soap :wink: 

To incorporate the wine I cooked it way down, from one bottle to about 1/3 cup then I froze it. Before I froze it, I measured how much wine I had for the water portion of the lye solution. I then made the lye solution with water, the amount of water needed to complete the amount of water the recipe called for. It was the least amount of water I have used to mix lye so I was a little nervous but careful and it was quite uneventful. Once the lye cooled, I added the slushie wine to it and stirred it up well. Then I made the two batches, one with wine and the other without. I added my EOs to the without batch since the last time I made wine soap the EOs smelled terrible. Swirled them together and voila, a successful wine soap!


----------



## serfmunke (May 8, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Those look fantastic! I love the swirls. You'll have to let us know what you think of the lather.



I have yet to use it so no idea about the lather. The previous wine soap I made had great lather so I am hoping the same for this one


----------



## SueSoap (May 8, 2012)

Yes, it is very pretty.  Lovely setting for the pics too.  Congrats.


----------



## coral (May 9, 2012)

Well done it looks great.


----------



## serfmunke (May 9, 2012)

Thanks  

Lather is great, hubby even likes it and he is my toughest customer.


----------



## FOhoarder (May 10, 2012)

I love the idea of wine in soap! Maybe someday i"ll get the nerve. You did a great job!


----------



## serfmunke (May 10, 2012)

Thanks  It is a love affair, we have wine everyday :wink:


----------



## sudbubblez (May 13, 2012)

It looks great!  I am going to have to try that method of lye in water then topping off with wine and see if I can get results like yours.


----------

